# QTF and QFT



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 16, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Fiver...What does QTF mean? :blush:



Roger that...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*

Urban Dictionary: qtf

QTF - What does QTF stand for? Acronyms and abbreviations by the Free Online Dictionary.

What does QTF stand for?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*



Fiver said:


> Sorry. "Quoted For Truth."  Except I mistyped it.
> 
> I'm not having my best day here.



Considering some of the alternatives, 

[sign]Whew!! [/sign]​


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*

  there's a task force in Quebec for spinal injuries??? :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*



David Baxter said:


> Considering some of the alternatives,
> 
> [sign]Whew!! [/sign]​



Yes, thank goodness - I was getting the soap ready for fiver's fingers! rder:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*

this is totally off the original topic, 
A thread for acronyms may be needed and then parts of this thread could be moved there. 


thank you for the explanation 


I am sorry Charity I did not see your reply which is on topic until I had posted.


----------



## Fiver (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*

Unfortunately, I never realized that QFT could also stand for this.

I guess I won't be using it anymore. 

Dang, I need to quit posting before I dig my hole any deeper.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*



> this is totally off the original topic,
> A thread for acronyms may be needed and then parts of this thread could be moved there.
> 
> 
> ...




I'm blaming Dr. Baxter....


----------



## Charity (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*



Jazzey said:


> I'm blaming Dr. Baxter....



All right, a scapegoat! I'm in!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Joining the gang*



Charity said:


> All right, a scapegoat! I'm in!



There you go. From now on, we're blaming Charity. 

And, yes, I will split this thread.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

and here I was embarassed to ask......I am glad I am not the only one who didn't know. 

I thought it was just typical dopey me :blush:

:vroom:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

:rofl:  Sorry Charity - I forgot to mention that Dr. Baxter has a nasty habit of taking things "literally"...(those psychologist types...)


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

So Funny!!

:rofl:
thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## Fiver (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh man, I feel like such a dork right now.

That was, uh, my cat who uh, mis-typed the acronym that nobody has ever heard of. I hate when that happens. Don't you hate when that happens? I hate when that happens. Darn cat.


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

I asked on the quiet,, I actually pm'd Fiver. 

it was a typo to start with and ended up making some of us more educated and some in stitches laughing, ME! 

So Thank you Fiver,  I'm willing to  bet you don't realise the good you have done with your acronym.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

:lol:  Love your cat Fiver...We needed a good laugh tonight


----------



## Charity (Jun 17, 2009)

Aaaaarrrrggghh, I wasn't VOLUNTEERING!!!  :rofl:

This place, I swear...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Charity said:


> Aaaaarrrrggghh, I wasn't VOLUNTEERING!!!  :rofl:
> 
> This place, I swear...



Thanks for volunteering, Charity. Much appreciated.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Thanks for volunteering, Charity. Much appreciated.



That's ok Charity.  :support:

We all know who is to blame,  Dr Baxter is just a bit biased :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoa! Tough thread! *Rodney Dangerfield patented tie tug*


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Whoa! Tough thread! *Rodney Dangerfield patented tie tug*




For your protection.........

:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually, didn't all of this start with Fiver's cat, Hoser??? 

...Wait a sec, is he even a member here?


----------



## white page (Jun 17, 2009)

NicNak said:


> For your protection.........
> 
> :lol:



Dr Baxter tugging his new tie :teehee:


----------



## Fiver (Jun 17, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Actually, didn't all of this start with Fiver's cat, Hoser???
> 
> ...Wait a sec, is he even a member here?



No. And he's banned from the computer for the rest of his life (except for when he walks across the keyboard. There are just some things over which I have no control.)


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

Poor Hoser, didn't even introduce himself properly and he's already banned :sob:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

white page said:


> Dr Baxter tugging his new tie :teehee:



:lol: :lol:  New avatar Dr Baxter?  

Good one White Page.


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

I think the poor cat could be given another chance..   I mean he cheered me up no end. 
maybe we should Poll the members and see if we can get him unbanned. 

mg:mg:  Bring back the cat!! Bring back the cat!!   Bring back the cat!!!


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

[sign] :dance3:  *Hoser Rules* :notworthy:  [/sign]


----------



## Charity (Jun 17, 2009)

Hooray for Hoser!!

Pia and Gypsy agree. :2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

Charity said:


> Hooray for Hoser!!
> 
> Pia and Gypsy agree. :2thumbs:



Then we need a new scapegoat........ 

*I am not volunteering* unlike Charity did :hide:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Right! Nic Nak it is, then.


_Don't mention the war. I did it once - I think I got away with it_.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

:helpme: I am in Psychlinks and I can't get out


----------



## Fiver (Jun 17, 2009)

> I think the poor cat could be given another chance..   I mean he cheered me up no end.
> maybe we should Poll the members and see if we can get him unbanned.
> 
> mg:mg:  Bring back the cat!! Bring back the cat!!   Bring back the cat!!!



Hey guys, it's not like Ho doesn't have his good points -- last week he saved my life by eating an evil spider that had invaded my home (and then later barfed up a spider-flecked hairball.) But you don't know him like I do, you don't have to put up with his shenanigans.

I mean really, do you honestly want to see your threads hijacked by images of kitty porn?

I implore you to rethink your campaign.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

It now seems like it is between me and Hoser :blush:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

you are too late Fiver, hoser is back... and he is s already busy (chasing a bird..just don't tell david). 



> :helpme: I am in Psychlinks and I can't get out


Hey nic..  if you use those ears in a flapping manner maybe you can "fly" up up and away..    hee hee...      you really walked into this by *not volunteering* didn't you. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you people keep it down? Some of us are trying to work, you know... :rant:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Can you people keep it down? Some of us are trying to work, you know... :rant:




rockstar :dance2::rock:

What???  I can't hear you over the party and the music

:teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

http://gabrielutasi.com/020707.earplugs.gif


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

Special request for dr baxter

nik , can you please play your version  "under pressure"...  
and "for his bird, ( the parrot i mean)   "don't rock the boat..  :rofl:
loud of course so we can be sure he can hear it properly!!!


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

> Special request for dr baxter
> 
> nik , can you please play your version  "under pressure"...
> and "for his bird, ( the parrot i mean)   "don't rock the boat..  :rofl:
> loud of course so we can be sure he can hear it properly!!!



Volume on 10

:band:

Under Pressure by Queen featuring David Bowie.

:thewave:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

ahem.... for DR BAXTER!!!!!    the poor man is really feeling the strain ya know.. a *good blast *from the past should help him *RELAX* some. 

Chill out Dr B.  take the weight off.. god knows we could do with a rest from your griping!!


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

**cough** **couch**  Sorry for Dr Baxter.  See I told you I do not do well under pressure :dramaqueen:


So maybe Frankie Goes To Hollywood is more what Dr Baxter needs.

The song Relax played loud.  Maybe that will drill it home?

:lol:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

"relax, don't do it, when ya wanna go to it"  that one?  

Pump it up my friend..  :2thumbs:

I hope dr B appreciates all the effort we are making here to help him _*RELAX!! *_ 

 :chill: out pill  in case the music doesn't work !


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes!  That is the one :2thumbs:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all again..
I just want to say that it has been a long time since I had so much fun.
last night was wonderful.


thanks to all who made it possible.  the readers, the writes and of course the editors.. without whom none of this would have been possible.     (draft of my oscar award speech!!!)

hmm did the music work david?  lol


----------



## Charity (Jun 18, 2009)

This _is_ a pretty wild thread, lol. I enjoyed it as well... except the part where I got hoodwinked into taking the blame, that is. I'll try to be more careful in the future. :lol:

And-  CATS STILL RULE!


----------



## NicNak (Jun 18, 2009)

Charity said:


> This _is_ a pretty wild thread, lol. I enjoyed it as well... except the part where I got hoodwinked into taking the blame, that is. I'll try to be more careful in the future. :lol:
> 
> And-  CATS STILL RULE!



I am still unsure weather I was the nominated scapegoat in all of this.  I got roped in, in the end. :lol:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 18, 2009)

Cannot wait for Hoser to run across Fiver's keyboard hopefully sometime in the near future. .


----------

